# A little flight training lesson



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I've been reading up on flight training birds and I started today with a short lesson for Ziggy since he likes flying. Now, he's still clipped so his flight is limited but I want to teach them the basics for now. 
Here is a really short clip (less then 10 seconds) of him learning to come on command. It's probably one of the easiest commands. We practiced several times.. I was suprized how fast he learned.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is doing good, soon he will come to you from where ever he is


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great that he is picking it up so quickly


----------

